# Super Silver Haze



## Smokeybrown11 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey..i just got a super silver haze clone from the clinic yesterday...its about 10 inches tall right now..so excited..cant wait to see how high it get me.ive been told it takes about 3 months for complete flowering to take place..how long until it reaches a mature enough age to start flowering?...should i run it on an 18 hour or 24 hours of light daily?... i appreciate all replies and suggestions


----------



## gcr6bk (Sep 21, 2005)

Right wen it starts flowering put it on this schedule: Day 1, 24 hours of light Day 2, 23.5 hours of light Day 3, 23 hours of light. everyday take off .5 hours of light. once u get to 12 hours of light and 12 hours of darkness stop there for about 2 weeks then u can slack a little, instead jus put on timer (no slacking). Make sur the dark periods r interupted by no light! NO LIGHT!!! AT ALL!!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2005)

There is absolutely no reason nor advantage, in decreasing light hours 1/2 hour at a time. It will only serve to make your plants stretch and make flowering take about 2 weeks longer.

  "clone from the clinic"..I'd guesse she was sexually mature and ready to flower whenever you would like. Remember, it will _at least_ double in size once turned to 12/12.

Though opinions will differ, I've found 24/0 the best light cycle for vegging. I would also take cuttings for my next xrop, before starting flower.


----------



## Smokeybrown11 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol funny story...mom found my setup and had no clue wat is was...so i just transfered my plant into a field stashed very well just to be safe...do u no how fast it will grow outside...i live in southern california so theres lots of sun....this is my first plant that was a clone and dont want it to just die like all of my buddies have done....pictures will be coming soon...thanx for all replies...


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 23, 2005)

Your plant will go into flowering right away.
Give it veg nute's for the next 3 weeks, then switch to a flowering nute.
If everything goes right, you will end up with a plant 2' tall.
It should be ready in 2 months.
Make sure it doesn't get any light at night.
Good luck.


----------



## Smokeybrown11 (Sep 24, 2005)

hey the super silver haze clone looks great..its about a 11 inches tall..still young but i wanted to know if i could take a clone from her in order to keep this great strain of plants going...is it a possibility? and which leaf stem would i take? haha great spot for it too...its about a 500 foot trail that leads back within 20 feet of the same road...great spot no traces at all...friends couldnt spot plant from 10 feet away..pictures coming soon i promise...also is it to late for such a young plant?...wat should i expect for its yield.


----------



## Insane (Sep 27, 2005)

Smokeybrown11 said:
			
		

> lol funny story...mom found my setup and had no clue wat is was...so i just transfered my plant into a field stashed very well just to be safe...do u no how fast it will grow outside...i live in southern california so theres lots of sun....this is my first plant that was a clone and dont want it to just die like all of my buddies have done....pictures will be coming soon...thanx for all replies...


 
yeah I have a similar story..I rent the basement of my parents house from them (graduated high school a couple years ago not a 40 year old virgin lol) and they started to wonder why I never took showers in the bathroom in the basement and why I always used their bathroom upstairs until one day they looked and saw my plant growing down there in the shower (which was needless to say useless as a shower) with the lights, mylar, fans and the whole shabang of nutes and my dad looked at me very seriously and said "With this kind of setup, why are you only growing one plant?"

After my initial relief I told him because despite what he thought I have pretty average lighting (budget constraints) and he said "Well then stop wasting your damn time and my electricity with those shitty lights!" At which point I promptly bought a couple more fluoros with some pretty decent gro lux bulbs to satisfy him that I was making an effort without spending another $200-300.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 27, 2005)

nice story insane..


----------



## Max (Sep 28, 2005)

Insane said:
			
		

> After my initial relief I told him because despite what he thought I have pretty average lighting (budget constraints) and he said "Well then stop wasting your damn time and my electricity with those shitty lights!" At which point I promptly bought a couple more fluoros with some pretty decent gro lux bulbs to satisfy him that I was making an effort without spending another $200-300.



Ha ha.  Guess I'm in the "me too", category.  

7 weeks into flower, my Dad stumbles upon a 5 foot indica growing in his backyard, in all its glory.  

Dad: "Um, hey.  Is that marijuana, Max?"

Me: Silence. 

Dad "Well, this means you don't have to buy pot from drug dealers, right?"

Me: Silence. 

Dad: "Hmm.  Good for you.  Looks nice.  Now get it the hell out of here. "


----------



## Insane (Sep 28, 2005)

lol yeah my plants are hidden away inside and luckily my parents have a "I dont know about it" policy which I prefer because if something should happen I would take all the heat, but I dont know what can happen when your only growing 2 plants, and in Canada might I add


----------



## Insane (Sep 28, 2005)

well I think this was my first conversation with my dad about weed..probly grade 11 this was. I would like you all to keep in mind my dad is a retired Police Chief (lol)

Dad: So Ive been noticing you going out at night with ur buddies and coming home a little tipsy? You been drinking?

Me: No..

Dad: Ohhh you discovered grass?

Me: *Frightened look in eyes*

Dad: Dont worry I dont think its evil I grew up in the 60s, but you and your buddies dont have to sneak out to smoke it you can just go down to the basement and open a couple windows.

Me: *Speechless*

After realizing Im not dreaming...

Me: Well thanks Dad.


----------



## Dohc (Sep 28, 2005)

Whish my parents was like that!!


----------

